# Help Using A Ipad For Photos



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi I am very new on ths forum I undstand that the quality of the photo will be rubbish but was wondering how I get photos on hear using my ipad is it possible ,once I get into ths I am sure my photos will get better

Any ideas please lol


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Take a photo with your ipad, edit it with something like the snapseed app then get the photobucket app, upload, open the uploaded image in the app and copy then image code then paste it into your post.

You can probably use many different apps for editing and sharing but these are the ones I use most.

PS Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi thanks will give it a go


----------



## Kevinlesser (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't forget to use your apple camera kit for the other way


----------

